# Strange dance?



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have observed Pico, a few times, doing this funny little jig when I take him out of his cage, or when he is excited.
He puts his crest up, wings out and does a littlehissy puffy sound all while spining in circles and different directions.
It only lasts literally 2 seconds, but I'm just wondering if anyone's 'tiels do a funny little 'excitement dance' or the like?


----------



## Connymac (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like he's doin a little showin off presenting himself to ya! I could be wrong though


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree that sounds like his take on heart wings...Baby hops and does heart wings, following the object of his affection around the room, whether they want him or not lol.


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Video!!! I would love to see that!


----------



## Connymac (May 17, 2012)

Also the fact he's male definitely sounds like something they do! Scary what this forum teaches you in a short time!


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

hahaha my only issue is he is barely 3 months old, surely he couldn't be showing 'male' behavior at that age could he?


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Freddie does that too, usually first thing when I take him out. He spreads his wings bows his head spreads his wi g feathers and throws his head side to side. It lasts about 5 seconds lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Does he put his wings all the way out? If so then I think its his take on "bat bird" which is a territorial display, meaning hes claiming whatever hes on as his. Sometimes mine will run around and be crazy while doing "bat bird". 
Ive included a picture of my birds doing "bat bird"


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

yup I've decided its bat bird haha. he only does it really fast and kinda runs around all over the place in different directions.
he only ever does it while he is on me, so does this mean he is claiming me as his?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My birds, particularly the babies, do that on occasion where they just spaz out for a few seconds. It's very cute!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> he only ever does it while he is on me, so does this mean he is claiming me as his?


 If he only does it on you, you can consider yourself claimed!


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> If he only does it on you, you can consider yourself claimed!


 I'm not sure whether to be honoured or just think it's plain funny


----------

